# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  В разводе всегда виновата женщина

## Irina

* В разводе всегда виновата женщина*

*Сразу оговорюсь: я тоже женщина.*
И муж у меня хоть великолепный, но, разумеется, далеко не идеальный.
И подруг у меня замечательных много.
И две любимые доченьки растут.

То есть к женщинам я отношусь очень даже хорошо, а мужские недостатки понимаю и мозгом, и сердцем.

*И все-таки искренне считаю: в разводе всегда виновата женщина. И не просто потому, что чаще всего является инициатором. А потому, что повинна в глубинных его причинах.*

*Начнем с самого начала: как правило, именно женщина хочет немедленно замуж.*

Общеизвестно, что для мужчин женитьба (именно официальный брак) – очень ответственный и серьезный поступок, а для женщин – далеко не всегда.

Мужчины традиционно медлят и сомневаются, женщины традиционно нервничают и подталкивают.

Так что если вы когда-то передавили на того, кто казался вам подходящей партией (или не казался, а просто надо было замуж), а теперь сходили и разочаровались – кто ж вам виноват? Он вам сразу говорил, что не готов пока к браку.

*Дальше: именно у женщин в голове существует непокол***мая вера в то, что в браке кому-то кто-то чего-то непременно должен каждую минуту.*

То есть поставили штамп в паспорте, и давай: деньги с получки все мне, насчет друзей и бани получай разрешение, на праздник одному нельзя, а вместе я не хочу, какая рыбалка, если я затеяла уборку и так далее.

Нет, я не спорю: есть у супругов совместные обязанности по воспитанию детей и обустройству семейного гнездышка, а так же сопровождению друг друга в беде и счастии, но это вовсе не означает, что каждая минута жизни в браке есть принадлежность мужчины женщине. И наоборот.

*Теперь: мужские измены.*

Не смогла простить, подала на развод – как часто это бывает. Но, милые мои, вам же не по десять лет, чтоб не знать – мужчины полигамны, у любого из них это случается, так природой задумано, и 90% из них через месяц уже и не вспомнят, как звали ту грудастенькую из кафе.

А вы разводитесь – ох, он меня предал. Даже женщина, когда изменяет, никого в реальности не предает – а уж мужчина тем более.

*Еще одно: пьет.*

Ну, тут я вам скажу так: знали, за кого шли. И никто не переубедит меня, что до свадьбы не пил, не пил, а потом вдруг как с цепи сорвался.

Пьющего, как и не пьющего человека, видно сразу же: годам к 20, когда проходит подростковая «сорванность с цепи», как раз и становятся понятными дальнейшие взаимоотношения мужчины с алкоголем.

Просто каждая, кто искренне любит алкоголика (среди них и правда часто встречаются удивительно прекрасные люди), думает: ну уж я-то его спасу, переделаю, со мной-то он перестанет…

А он не перестает (что совершенно естественно, алкоголизм лечится плохо и только специалистами). И она, потеряв терпение, разводится.

И кто виноват? Он, который никого не обманывал, или она, обманувшая и себя, и его, и родню, и вообще здравый смысл.

К чему я все это говорю? Вовсе не к тому, чтобы повергнуть женщин кого в праведный гнев, кого в депрессию.

А к тому, чтобы вы поняли: мы сами хозяйки своей судьбы, и если вышла ошибка в браке – это наша ошибка, а не чья-то чужая. Только наша.

А раз она наша собственная – значит, нами же и управляемая. И только нам решать: исправлять эту ошибку терапевтическим путем, или сразу прибегать к хирургии.

И только мы в состоянии допустить или не допустить эту ошибку следующий раз.

*И не все мужики сволочи – да и не сволочи они вовсе.*
*Это мы – те еще штучки.*

----------


## Irina

> Даже женщина, когда изменяет, никого в реальности не предает – а уж мужчина тем более.


Убила фраза. А может оно так и есть?

----------


## Энрика

да...плачевно

----------

